# Music taste VS generation?



## RJDG14

So what musical taste would a person of each generation be into? From my experience:

Silent Generation:
Skiffle, rock and roll, old dance music

Baby Boomers:
Psycadelic music, glam rock, prog rock, 1970s pop, disco, new wave

Generation X:

New wave, post punk, grunge, 80s/90s alternative, 80s/90s house, 1980s rap

Generation Y:
90s/00s hip-hop, 90s/00s alternative, 2000s pop music, emo-pop

Generation Z:
Grime, 2010s pop, 2010s indie

Although I would count as Z, I find very little in common between me and grime, 2010s pop and 2010s indie, but I'm basing this on what others of each generation are generally into.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

My generation's music makes me cringe and hold my ears in pain. :uncomfortableness::uncomfortableness:


----------



## dukaalmaar

RJDG14 said:


> Generation Z:
> Grime, 2010s pop, 2010s indie












My taste's probably more in line with gen X/Y, I listen to 80s/90s/00s rock and metal mostly. Soundgarden, System Of A Down, Metallica, Pearl Jam (I like their albums from '96-'00 the best though), that kind of thing. I also like a few songs by Devo, Nine Inch Nails and Gorillaz, and the radio songs in the Fallout games are alright too

But for the most part, people around my age do seem to listen to more pop/radio songs. I don't even know what it's actually called, I just know I don't like it q:


----------



## Mibble

dukaalmaar said:


> My taste's probably more in line with gen X/Y, I listen to 80s/90s/00s rock and metal mostly. Soundgarden, System Of A Down, Metallica, Pearl Jam (I like their albums from '96-'00 the best though), that kind of thing. I also like a few songs by Devo, Nine Inch Nails and Gorillaz, and the radio songs in the Fallout games are alright too
> 
> But for the most part, people around my age do seem to listen to more pop/radio songs. I don't even know what it's actually called, I just know I don't like it q:


The funny thing is, is that I noticed a lot of people around my age saying that they don't listen to the radio anymore because they think "theirs nothing good on their anymore" when the stuff I hear them listen too is prime example of music you'd hear on the radio.:laughing: even on apps like YouTube and Spotify where you can listen to anything. (Or at least YouTube lol) 

I'm pretty much into a lot of the music you listed, but I also tend to listen to different genres a lot. I noticed rap and hip hop is really popular this decade, but I'm not into much of it. Old school rap and hip hop is way better with some songs.


----------



## Finny

Gen Z. I tend to like rock or alternative rock. Sometimes I listen to indie music.

Some of the bands I like:
The Black Keys 
Black Pistol Fire
Cage the Elephant
Jesper Munk
The Kooks


----------



## Finny

Garden Gnome said:


> My generation's music makes me cringe and hold my ears in pain. :uncomfortableness::uncomfortableness:


That's interesting. I usually see older generations very proud of their generation's music.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I have hyperacusis so I can't listen to it without experiencing pain. I listen to Celtic music, Spanish classical guitar, jazz, classical, etc.... but nothing with electrical instruments because they produce a frequency that causes me excruciating pain.



Finny said:


> That's interesting. I usually see older generations very proud of their generation's music.


----------



## daydr3am

I think I'm gen Y but I like music from all of the listed generations.


----------



## warxzawa

basing of your list, i generally listen to Baby Boomers/ Gen X music, i listen lots of genres though. i've noticed that gen Z listens to a lot of modern hip hop, like Frank Ocean and Kanye West.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Generation Y. I like Berlioz and the Beatles.


----------



## Nashvols

Most types of rock from the mid 1960s-present. 

I like a lot of different genres in general...but I would say the core would be rock, alternative, progressive, metal.

My favorite bands are Led Zeppelin and Alice in Chains.


----------



## November Rose

I actually like music of the Baby Boomers, and even some from The Silent Generation. Then again, friends have called me an old soul.


----------



## Turlowe

GenX My tastes run from classical to early jazz and blues to current indie. I try not to let myself be limited by genres or generation. Every genre has it's great pieces and to myself at least it's timeless.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

In classical music, who are some of your favorite composers?



Turlowe said:


> GenX My tastes run from classical to early jazz and blues to current indie. I try not to let myself be limited by genres or generation. Every genre has it's great pieces and to myself at least it's timeless.


----------



## RJDG14

What I'm not getting is why there's been very little music by new bands in the past decade that I seem to like. Almost everything has become more electronic, and songs have less conventional structures and hooks than 20 years ago, therefore making them less melodic in my opinion. Why might this be?

For comparison, here are some artists or bands that I find melodic. I have stated the eras which I find their stuff melodic from:

Husker Du (1982-1987)
Foo Fighters (1995-2002)
Green Day (1989-2005)
The Connells (1984-2001)
Interpol (2002-2004)
Idlewild (2002)
U2 (1980-1993)
Bob Mould (1989-present)
Sugar (1992-1994)

What happened to songs like the ones these artists did during these eras? Has music moved on or something?


----------



## ArmchairCommie

I'm Gen Z and I love EDM, especially hardstyle because it has some of the best kicks and melodies.


----------



## a peach

Gen Z, and I'm all about 7O's and 8O's alternative, rock, funk and new-wave.


----------



## RJDG14

Would bands like The Connells, R.E.M., Husker Du and The Dream Syndicate fall into the baby boomer or Gen X category? All of them have members who are old enough to count as baby boomers but stylistically they fall more into Gen X. Also, where would bands such as Idlewild fall, because they also had more of a Gen X sound yet their members are old enough to count as older Gen Y from some people?


----------



## VinnieBob

:m0827::m0827::m0827::m0827::m0827::m0827:


----------



## Miss Thevious

I mostly listen to like Bruce Springsteen and Fleetwood Mac. I've got dad taste in music lol. 

I'm very late Y and can't get into EDM, probably since I'm mainly listening for the lyrics and some guitar. The only thing current I've ever really been into is country, but since bro country that has deeply waned. I guess I do look for more obscure new rock and Americana bands though.


----------



## SharksFan99

I know i'm generalising here, but i've noticed that a lot of Early-Mid 2000s babies don't have the same amount of interest or appreciation of rock music, especially in comparison to previous generations. There is a topic on my forum which goes into greater detail about it, however it's something that I observed when I was in High School and reading comments online.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Y. I was mainly attracted to metal and electro since I was a child. But now I only listen to post 2000 bands which didn't exist when I wasn't adult. I also like some classical from the modern period, with a few exceptions, or what's inspired from that period in general.


----------



## Judson Joist

This site labels me as Gen-Y, but according to most sociologists, I'm at the "tale" end of Gen-X. More specifically, that part of Gen-X called the "Grunge Generation," so I wouldn't mind at all being called a "Grunger."

*G.R.U.N.G.E.R.: Relic of the Cold War*
roud:
Aside from '80s and '90s video game music, I love Oingo Boingo.
:crazy:


----------



## leictreon

I'm either at the tail end of Gen Y or the start of Gen Z and my tastes go from Boomers (and even Silent) to Gen Y.


----------



## PiT

I'm Gen Y and while I have diverse tastes, I strongly prefer metal. I am an unusual example though, since I was steeped in '60s music in my childhood. From my perspective '80s music was modern (even though that was still before I was born), and I discovered my love for thrash metal in the process of trying to push my boundaries past 1975.


----------



## Gilead

RJDG14 said:


> Generation Z:
> Grime, 2010s pop, 2010s indie


Ew. Had to remind myself I belong to that category. But I suppose I listen to that shit too sometimes. But what I _really_ prefer goes along these lines:




















^ this whole album is just INSANE.


----------



## leictreon

SharksFan99 said:


> I know i'm generalising here, but i've noticed that a lot of Early-Mid 2000s babies don't have the same amount of interest or appreciation of rock music, especially in comparison to previous generations. There is a topic on my forum which goes into greater detail about it, however it's something that I observed when I was in High School and reading comments online.


Because that rap crap became mainstream.


----------



## 1999 Baby 2000s Kid

I'm Gen Z and love music from all of the generations, I'd say my taste is pretty diverse. I listen to a lot of music, so I have a lot of favorite artists, you can judge all you want, lol.

Nat King Cole, Frank Ocean, Frank Sinatra, Lauryn Hill, Ella Fitzgerald, The Weeknd, Bing Crosby, SZA, Kay Starr, Daft Punk, Glenn Miller, Khalid, Duke Ellington, Ne-Yo, The Beach Boys, Aaliyah, Artie Shaw, Kid Cudi, The Beatles, Usher, Vera Lynn, Boyz II Men, Edith Piaf, Amy Winehouse, Yuna, Childish Gambino, Marty Robbins, Kelela, Sinead Harnett, Stevie Wonder, Daniel Caesar, Dion & The Belmonts, Odesza, Elton John, Gorillaz, ELO, James Blake, Hall & Oates, Alicia Keys, Johnny Mathis, Justin Timberlake, Nickelback (I know), Rihanna, NAO, Sabrina Claudio, Queen, Kanye West, Louis Armstrong, Kendrick Lamar, Shinedown, Flatsound, TLC, Travis Scott, Sam Smith, Evanescence, Calvin Harris, Majid Jordan, and Ella Mai.

I know I'm probably forgetting some, but I figured this was enough. I can already feel the judgment, I'm so sorry, especially to the rock fans that probably think I have terrible music taste.


----------



## shameless

My daughters do complain most when I put on 'rock' music. 

I was born in 83 

I like 50s/60s
70s Rock
Some disco
80s is my least fave decade for pop culture/style but I can get into plenty of it and have fun if it's a theme.
90s Rock, Grunge, Hip-Hop, Rap, Pop, Some Country
2000's various genres etc
Indie Hipster Pop/Hip-Hop
To current

I can be pretty fine in almost every kind of genre. Really hardcore clacking and clanking death metal is too much for me though


----------



## Rainbowz

Gen Z. I like hip-hop and I listen to artists like Kanye West, Drake, A Boogie wit da Hoodie, etc.


----------



## SharksFan99

leictreon said:


> Because that rap crap became mainstream.


Yep. I'm glad that I got to experience my childhood when rock was still a mainstream force.


----------



## leictreon

SharksFan99 said:


> Yep. I'm glad that I got to experience my childhood when rock was still a mainstream force.


In my case it was that and having Boomer parents and Gen X/Early Gen Y sisters.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I was born in '89.

Most of my music influences came from my Gen X uncle who used to play rock music to put me to sleep when I was a baby. Believe me. I still remember The Beatles.

Here are the list of bands/songs/singers that I listen to :

1. Radiohead 2. Keane 3. Gorillaz 4. Of Montreal 5. The Rasmus 6. The Growlers 7. Chilly Gonzales 8. Lazerhawk 9. Caravan Palace 10. Olafur Arnaulds 11. Nils Frahm 12. Kiasmos 13. Kaiser Chiefs 14. The Kills 15. Mutemath 16. Douglas Dare 17. The Temples 18. John Frusciante 19. Kurt Cobain 20. Muse 21. Echo and The Bunnymen 22. Pink Turns Blue 23. The Sound 24. Hans Zimmer 25. Datasette


Yeah.. My genre is a mixture of shoegaze,psychedelic,punk,rock,neo-classical and some electronic appregio shit..


----------



## Preciselyd

@RJDG14

















My Dad is Generation Jones (born in 1985) and his taste is 80s (early, mid & late), 90s, late 70s, mid-late 60s and late 00s.
My Mum is Generation Jones (born in 1985) and his taste is 80s (early, mid & late), mid-late 60s, 90s, 00s and 2010's music.
My Sister is Generation X, Generation Y and/ or Xennial but states she only identifies as Generation Y (born 1984). Her music taste is 80s (early, mid & late), mid-late 60s, 90s, 00s and 10s.
My Brother is early Generation Y (born in 1991) and his taste is 90s (mid & late), 00s, 10s (loves), and mid-late 80s.
I'm Generation Y (born in 1987) and my music taste is 80s (early, mid& late), early 90s, mid-late 60s and late 70.


----------

